# Off to the clinic on my birthday



## Misst104 (Dec 14, 2010)

Well today is my birthday which means that Oliver will have been diagnosed diabetic a year tomorrow   On the plus side he has never been back into hospital and has been really well (albeit it with very fluctuating blood levels!!).

Myself and his dad are going to clinic this morning to look at the pump and for the dsn to talk to him about it. i am more in favour than he is so wish us luck. 

I would also like to thank all of you who gave me advice on pumping with a 3 year old. It really helped! 

xxx Jo


----------



## bev (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi Jo,

Happy Birthday.

I hope Oliver likes the look of the pump and hope you are all reassured that this is going to be the best way forward. Let us know how it goes and dont forget a little bit of bribery is fine - perhaps you could promise a nice treat if Oliver is happy to go with the pump.Bev


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Dec 14, 2010)

Happy Birthday........

Bev is right, get bribing...............

Is it a choice of pumps coz there might be ones in diffeent colours..........hope all goes well...........


----------



## Semarroy (Dec 14, 2010)

Thinking of you all today and fingers crossed all goes well.


----------



## Semarroy (Dec 14, 2010)

PS: Happy birthday! Hope you manage to treat YOURSELF too  You deserve it.


----------



## traceycat (Dec 14, 2010)

happy birthday 
good luck for today


----------



## ruthelliot (Dec 14, 2010)

Happy birthday and best of luck. Will be interested to hear how you get on with a pump. We'd love to get one for our 3yr old but very difficult to get with our health board - will follow your story with interest.


----------



## Ruth Goode (Dec 14, 2010)

Happy birthday and good luck


----------



## Misst104 (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Well it was actually olivers dad that i meant needed persuading, not Ols himself   James is worried about the pump being bulky and getting in the way and isnt really sure its the right way forward for him. Ols is fine with injections (never makes a fuss) and i think james is thinking why mess about with something new when we are used to injections and Ols doesn't mind them. i am thinking that it will help with levels as the dsn seems to think there is a problem with Ols absorption of insulin. sometimes it works and other times it doesn't. Also we would of course be able to deliver much smaller amounts with a pump.

Anyway........

James took a look at the equipment and is still in two minds but has agreed to give it a try in principle ( maybe with saline solution first) to see how Ols gets on with it.

We have only just started carb counting and have been told we need to get the hang of that first and then go to a proper carb counting session at the hospital in January with a view to getting the pump just after that i think.

i feel quite positive about it really but we will have to wait and see. We are very lucky I understand to be offered it in the first place so I really feel we should take the opportunity.

Thanks again guys.

i am off to older sons school nativity in a little while so that will be the nicer part of my birthday day!

xxx Jo


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Dec 14, 2010)

It's excellent that you're getting a pump - I'm sure this will make a big difference, and it won't take your OH long to fall in love with it!

A big HAPPY BIRTHDAY to you - a great day to be born if I do say so myself (it's my 21st today)! 

Hope you have a lovely day


----------



## bev (Dec 14, 2010)

Sounds a positive move to me - lets hope 'dad' thinks its a good idea too.Bev


----------



## Misst104 (Dec 14, 2010)

Happy Birthday to you too Emma. I hope you have had a lovely day!

My day ended with the school nativity which was just gorgeous and Ols bg being 7.7 at tea time and 7.9 at bedtime (we have been told to try and keep between 8-10) so I am a happy bunny tonight 

Am just having a lovely glass of birthday fizz whilst waiting for OH to cook tea. Life is Good!!!!

xxx JO


----------

